# Canon officially announces the Canon EOS M50 Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 14, 2020)

> *MELVILLE, N.Y., October 14, 2020* –– Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the EOS M50 Mark II Interchangeable Lens Camera, the successor to the #1 selling mirrorless camera in the U.S. market – the EOS M50*. An all-in-one product for content creators with improved video features and autofocus capabilities, the EOS M50 Mark II is the latest, high-quality digital imaging camera in the notable EOS lineup.
> “Our customer base includes future content creators and imaging storytellers; it’s in our best interest to continuously provide high-quality products that are easy to use in the creative world of photography and video content creation, as well as streaming,” said Tatsuro “Tony” Kano, executive vice president and general manager of the Canon U.S.A., Inc. Imaging Technologies & Communications Group. “The EOS M50 Mark II continues to pave the way for photography and video enthusiasts to experience a lightweight interchangeable lens camera with...



Continue reading...


----------



## Roby Davis (Oct 14, 2020)

Please tell me there are rumors of another M camera in the works. This was so bad.


----------



## Robbie_B (Oct 14, 2020)

I would have been putting in a pre-order for something with the specs originally described for an M6 ii on steroids. This minor upgrade does not interest me and I will stick with the M5 for travel camera until the Mkii version of that comes out.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 14, 2020)

When it starts shipping, will there be an instant rebate immediately?


----------



## max (Oct 14, 2020)

I didn't read anything about IBIS... is it not there?


----------



## Bahrd (Oct 14, 2020)

If it is a flop, is there any chance it will be offered (as the original EOS M was) for $300 with EF-M 22 again?


----------



## Nathan Phillips (Oct 14, 2020)

Well... I was going to return my M6 II to upgrade. Seems I already have the upgrade.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Oct 14, 2020)

Looks like the M line is petering out to me. Very little R&D spent on this one for sure!


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 14, 2020)

max said:


> I didn't read anything about IBIS... is it not there?



IBIS? This upgrade is only software.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Oct 14, 2020)

Well it isn’t what we hoped, but let’s face it, the M50 II is what it is.

With tough times ahead Canon must feel they have done enough with this minor revamp, the most frustrating thing on my M5 when I first got it was the AF and Canon is fast catching up with mirrorless AF now.

The new AF on the M50 II looks good so, along with the other tweaks, that might be enough for Canons target audience, but not enough to warrant upgrading from the original M50 I doubt.

At $599 body only or and extra 100 for a kit lens I don’t think Canon have been greedy.

I wonder what the M5 II will bring to the table, a lot more, I hope!


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 14, 2020)

Pretty basic version upgrade to a very useful and popular camera. I don't see the need to upgrade mine because I don't do video content and most of the improvements were aimed at that, which makes sense since this is a SUPER popular vlogger camera. I still wonder if the 4k is full width or cropped? I imagine its cropped since most content created with this camera is not 4k. It will probably continue to sell very well at its price point. 

That last spec list for this was too good to be true at this price point. Maybe that is the new M7 or whatever they will call it. 

-Brian


----------



## Chaz320 (Oct 14, 2020)

Is it me or does canon hate unlimited record time?


----------



## Surab (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm really confused but are all the updates in software only? If that is so, will Canon update the M50 firmware as well? (I get they want a new version for marketing.)


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 14, 2020)

Chaz320 said:


> Is it me or does canon hate unlimited record time?



Knowing Canon, we will have the 30 minute record limit long after every other manufacturer removed it. It's even on the R5.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 14, 2020)

Surab said:


> I'm really confused but are all the updates in software only? If that is so, will Canon update the M50 firmware as well? (I get they want a new version for marketing.)


That's just something people are saying to complain about not getting a bigger upgrade. The sensor appears to be the same, and the autofocus is improved, which they say is only software. The EVF and I think screen are also different, and there are probably logic chips and other internal components that are different to allow the AF performance improvement. 

Everyone was thrown for a loop here, as the previous rumored specs looked like a huge upgrade. In retrospect, a camera that was better in some ways than the M6 at this price point was too good to be true. But it left people wanting more...

-Brian


----------



## amorse (Oct 14, 2020)

Surab said:


> I'm really confused but are all the updates in software only? If that is so, will Canon update the M50 firmware as well? (I get they want a new version for marketing.)


I definitely don't think it is just a software update. I can see at least one difference in the images from the previous M50


----------



## Bahrd (Oct 14, 2020)

amorse said:


> I definitely don't think it is just a software update. I can see at least one difference in the images from the previous M50


Some software updates Canon offers require sending them a body...


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 14, 2020)

Couldn't they build a really great backiluminated 24MP APS-C sensor into a pro-like R body? with dualcard slot + 14+ FPS mechanically. 3-5MP EVF with 120Hz. tilting screen, animal eye detection etc...


----------



## Ian K (Oct 14, 2020)

Bahrd said:


> Some software updates Canon offers require sending them a body...


First born child, or will just any body do?


----------



## geffy (Oct 14, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> Couldn't they build a really great backiluminated 24MP APS-C sensor into a pro-like R body? with dualcard slot + 14+ FPS mechanically. 3-5MP EVF with 120Hz. tilting screen, animal eye detection etc...


or just an improvement on the mark 1


----------



## GadgetDave (Oct 14, 2020)

So it's POSSIBLE the earlier rumored specs were partially right for an M5 Mk II, instead of the M50.


----------



## geffy (Oct 14, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> IBIS? This upgrade is only software.


well if you think it stands for * I B*elieve Its* S*h*t


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 14, 2020)

At least Canon kept the price the same. 
I was not expecting much at this price point but I was expecting them to remove the crop and have phase detect dual pixel autofocus in 4K.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 14, 2020)

Surab said:


> I'm really confused but are all the updates in software only? If that is so, will Canon update the M50 firmware as well? (I get they want a new version for marketing.)



No. That’s not how Canon rolls. This is not meant to be an upgrade for existing M50 users. Maybe for M100 users. But primarily this is just meant to new users who previously would have bought the M50.


----------



## nchoh (Oct 14, 2020)

A whole lot of people complaining that the base model isn't a Ferrari? Hmmm...


----------



## amorse (Oct 14, 2020)

All jokes aside, this camera is not going to excite the masses, but I'll bet it sells incredibly well. The most important feature is the price and the release date. I suspect the vast majority of potential buyers are just looking for something better than their cell phone, with interchangeable lenses, and not too expensive. 

Speaking from my own limited experience, I've had plenty of friends and colleagues ask for guidance on buying their first interchangeable lens camera, and more often than not their budget is between $500 and $800, with a lens. I've tried to help them in making a decision by looking over prices of new cameras and there just isn't that much competition at that price point. Having this be a "new" camera in a reasonable price bracket will make attractive to first time buyers.


----------



## Marximusprime (Oct 14, 2020)

They gave the battery life a boost (305 vs 235 shots), some AF improvements, and the body only is $20 more than the first one. Not a bad deal if you don't own the first. A nice hiking companion with the Tamron 18-200 (I owned that combo some time ago).


----------



## nchoh (Oct 14, 2020)

Chaz320 said:


> Is it me or does canon hate unlimited record time?


It's you.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 14, 2020)

nchoh said:


> It's you.



Well, tell me one Canon camera with unlimited recording time outside the cinema line. Even their super expensive R5 has the stupid 30 minute recording limit


----------



## slclick (Oct 14, 2020)

Sounds like many here are wanting this mid level body to have the features of the M5 replacement. I see this release as akin to a Rebel T series update. Good for a lot of folks, just not folks on CR.


----------



## nchoh (Oct 14, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Well, tell me one Canon camera with unlimited recording time outside the cinema line. Even their super expensive R5 has the stupid 30 minute recording limit


Prove to me that Canon HATES...


----------



## xanbarksdale (Oct 14, 2020)

I don’t understand why everyone is complaining. If you want pro features then buy a pro camera.

The M series are hobby cameras at best. If you “need” IBIS, dual card slots, longer than 30 min record limits then you shouldn’t even be considering a camera like this.


----------



## slclick (Oct 14, 2020)

Chaz320 said:


> Is it me or does canon hate unlimited record time?


The 2016 EU law about video cameras, google it. Then there is heat. Finally, this is a mid level body. That' is more than enough for me to understand.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 14, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> Couldn't they build a really great backiluminated 24MP APS-C sensor into a pro-like R body? with dualcard slot + 14+ FPS mechanically. 3-5MP EVF with 120Hz. tilting screen, animal eye detection etc...



You're asking for the rumored M7/M5 Mark II. The M50 Mark II was never going to overshoot the M5 and M6 Mark II at its $599 price point, and I'm not really sure why so many here somehow thought it would.


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 14, 2020)

Sibir Lupus said:


> You're asking for the rumored M7/M5 Mark II. The M50 Mark II was never going to somehow overshoot the M5 and M6 Mark II at its $599 price point, and I'm not really sure why so many here somehow thought it would.


I m just asking for a pro APS-C EOS R Body ;P! with a really nice 24MP!


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 14, 2020)

GadgetDave said:


> So it's POSSIBLE the earlier rumored specs were partially right for an M5 Mk II, instead of the M50.



Yes, those specs are most likely for the still rumored M7/M5 Mark II. The old rumors mentioned both new EOS-M bodies would launch this year. But seeing how the market is after the pandemic, it may have pushed the other one into early next year.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 14, 2020)

nchoh said:


> A whole lot of people complaining that the base model isn't a Ferrari? Hmmm...



Indeed. But it's a refreshing change from the people who really, really wish Canon would kill the M series. Those people seem to feel threatened by its very existence.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 14, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> I m just asking for a pro APS-C EOS R Body ;P! with a really nice 24MP!



Well, there's a non-zero chance you'll get it in 32 MP instead. And a non zero chance it will be an EF-M mount instead.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 14, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> I m just asking for a pro APS-C EOS R Body ;P! with a really nice 24MP!



You'll most likely get a pro APS-C EOS-M body with a really good 32MP sensor


----------



## espressino (Oct 14, 2020)

nchoh said:


> A whole lot of people complaining that the base model isn't a Ferrari? Hmmm...



I have a feeling that it's the same people who in the not-so-distant-past kept shitting on the Rebel line (where not even the double digit models were worthy of their consideration) are exactly the same ones who just don't seem to get the product differentiation of the M series and keep moaning about how the entry model isn't pro enough for them. Just as an EOS 4000D wouldn't feature (m)any more advanced features than the 90D so the M50 II was never going to be light-years ahead of the M6 II. It needn't even be a lot "better" than the much older M5. (Also look at the incremental updates of the 250D, and the 850D. But yeah, Canon is *******. And so is mankind.


----------



## ashmadux (Oct 14, 2020)

What if the upgrades were really the m6 mkiii?

Because this aint making it at all. Better AF is always good but no ibis...GTFOH


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 14, 2020)

ashmadux said:


> What if the upgrades were really the m6 mkiii?
> 
> Because this aint making it at all. Better AF is always good but no ibis...GTFOH


You may see IBIS in an M series, though maybe not for a while at this price point.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 14, 2020)

espressino said:


> I have a feeling that it's the same people who in the not-so-distant-past kept shitting on the Rebel line (where not even the double digit models were worthy of their consideration) are exactly the same ones who just don't seem to get the product differentiation of the M series and keep moaning about how the entry model isn't pro enough for them. Just as an EOS 4000D wouldn't feature (m)any more advanced features than the 90D so the M50 II was never going to be light-years ahead of the M6 II. It needn't even be a lot "better" than the much older M5. (Also look at the incremental updates of the 250D, and the 850D. But yeah, Canon is *******. And so is mankind.



Also the same people who can't see the 600 and 800 F/11s for what they are - an innovation made possible by the RF system and a gateway in to birding/airshows/supertele work for those masses without big white cash to drop. 

-Brian


----------



## vxcalais (Oct 14, 2020)

I think when Canon says m6ii is flagship they meant it. Original M50 was so popular and many felt no need to go M6ii so Canon must of felt a big improvement wasnt needed. That R&D would have been better spent on new lenses. Least theres a white 1545 ?


----------



## ashmadux (Oct 14, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> You may see IBIS in an M series, though maybe not for a while at this price point.



I'm banking on it. Without an update to the m6, then where does this line go? I'll be using them for the next 10 years if if they get discontinued, as they can go everywhere with great image quality. Ive been holding off on a m6mk2 for months, as ibis is sooooo important.


----------



## tigers media (Oct 14, 2020)

hopefully they will give us a firmware update for the af as only thing useful! Appel just gave everyone who uses a phone 10 bit video ! Canon gives us better eye focus cheers canon . Looks like it's all over still no lenses, which is the biggest issue, 2.8 zooms or bust ..


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 14, 2020)

ashmadux said:


> What if the upgrades were really the m6 mkiii?
> 
> Because this aint making it at all. Better AF is always good but no ibis...GTFOH



Please show me a new APS-C ILC camera body with IBIS for an MSRP of $599.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 14, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> This is not meant to be an upgrade for existing M50 users...Primarily this is just meant to new users who previously would have bought the M50.



Agreed. People need to remember that Canon's intended upgrade path for lower-end cameras is to move to the next tier (and eventually full frame -- which is why the EOS RP exists). Refreshes of the same model are to keep that model competitive at that price point...for those who will be buying at that level for the first time.


----------



## amorse (Oct 14, 2020)

slclick said:


> The 2016 EU law about video cameras, google it. Then there is heat. Finally, this is a mid level body. That' is more than enough for me to understand.


I think the EU removed that tariff in 2019 when their changes to the WTO Information Technology Agreement came into effect. I don't think they've changed the criteria to define a video-focused camera versus a stills-focused camera (key being the 30 min limit), but I believe there isn't a significant discrepancy in tariffs between the two products any more, so the reason to institute recording limits may be diminished. I believe someone asked the question of the EU and got this response (the last paragraph kind of says it all). That said, there may be other countries with the same restriction resulting in the 30min limit sticking around for a while.


----------



## Bahrd (Oct 14, 2020)

Ian K said:


> First born child, or will just any body do?


Well, sending a kid to school looks like a software update now...


----------



## Marximusprime (Oct 14, 2020)

Famateur said:


> Agreed. People need to remember that Canon's intended upgrade path for lower-end cameras is to move to the next tier (and eventually full frame -- which is why the EOS RP exists). Refreshes of the same model are to keep that model competitive at that price point...for those who will be buying at that level for the first time.




I agree with this. A lot of people saw the RP as a mirrorless 6D II, but I see it more as a full-frame M50 (operation, controls, etc.).


----------



## amfoto1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Chaz320 said:


> Is it me or does canon hate unlimited record time?


I am no expert on video, but my understanding is that the 29 minute, 59 second time limit on recording is done to comply with some countries' requirements (Europe?). It's not a decision made by Canon and isn't unique to just Canon cameras. In fact, many DSLRs and mirrorless with video capability have the same video time limit.

EDIT: FYI, here's a link explaining the video time limit found in many cameras.... https://streamdm.com.au/dslr-30-min-recording-limit-explained-workaround/


----------



## Tangent (Oct 14, 2020)

In other news... "The iPhone 12 Pro features a three 12MP camera modules: a 13mm-equivalent F2.4 ultrawide camera with a five-element lens; a 26mm-equivalent F1.6 wide (standard) camera with optical image stabilization and a seven-element lens; and a 52mm-equivalent F2.0 telephoto camera with optical image stabilization and a six-element lens." (Quote from DPR)


----------



## mikedidi46 (Oct 14, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I am disappointed because for the most part it doesn't do anything for me, who owns an M50. This should have been an update not a new model, very misleading to the public. I will save my money and use my current model, for photo's it's perfect.


----------



## zim (Oct 14, 2020)

amfoto1 said:


> I am no expert on video, but my understanding is that the 29 minute, 59 second time limit on recording is done to comply with some countries' requirements (Europe?). It's not a decision made by Canon and isn't unique to just Canon cameras. In fact, many DSLRs and mirrorless with video capability have the same video time limit.
> 
> EDIT: FYI, here's a link explaining the video time limit found in many cameras.... https://streamdm.com.au/dslr-30-min-recording-limit-explained-workaround/


It was got rid of (eu) in 2019 citations have been posted previously on CR

Edit:




__





Interview: Canon addresses overheating concerns, workarounds and the Cripple Hammer


That seems unlikely. More likely either failed or operational. And >95% likely aren't shooting 8k to overheat on a regular basis. I have yet to shoot a single frame of video. The shutter count has been the only indicator of usage/lifespan for second hand cameras to date. Video usage hasn't...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## dwarven (Oct 14, 2020)

Being new to Canon, I'm tempted to get every new camera they release. But the lens lineup looks pretty shabby. If they ever throw in an EF adapter I'll get one.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 14, 2020)

amorse said:


> All jokes aside, this camera is not going to excite the masses, but I'll bet it sells incredibly well. The most important feature is the price and the release date. I suspect the vast majority of potential buyers are just looking for something better than their cell phone, with interchangeable lenses, and not too expensive.
> 
> Speaking from my own limited experience, I've had plenty of friends and colleagues ask for guidance on buying their first interchangeable lens camera, and more often than not their budget is between $500 and $800, with a lens. I've tried to help them in making a decision by looking over prices of new cameras and there just isn't that much competition at that price point. Having this be a "new" camera in a reasonable price bracket will make attractive to first time buyers.


A good assessment of the market for the M-50.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 14, 2020)

vxcalais said:


> I think when Canon says m6ii is flagship they meant it. Original M50 was so popular and many felt no need to go M6ii so Canon must of felt a big improvement wasnt needed. That R&D would have been better spent on new lenses. Least theres a white 1545 ?


Somehow, I thought it was silver??


----------



## Chaz320 (Oct 14, 2020)

amfoto1 said:


> I am no expert on video, but my understanding is that the 29 minute, 59 second time limit on recording is done to comply with some countries' requirements (Europe?). It's not a decision made by Canon and isn't unique to just Canon cameras. In fact, many DSLRs and mirrorless with video capability have the same video time limit.
> 
> EDIT: FYI, here's a link explaining the video time limit found in many cameras.... https://streamdm.com.au/dslr-30-min-recording-limit-explained-workaround/



well why have the last FEW Sony cameras have had no limit. I’m sorry but the EU thing isn’t cutting it anymore.


----------



## Chaz320 (Oct 14, 2020)

slclick said:


> The 2016 EU law about video cameras, google it. Then there is heat. Finally, this is a mid level body. That' is more than enough for me to understand.



well why have the last FEW Sony cameras have had no limit. I’m sorry but the EU thing isn’t cutting it anymore.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 14, 2020)

I see a lot of good stuff here for the target market.


----------



## slclick (Oct 14, 2020)

H E A T, (oh and price....why can't the feature beggars understand it's $599?)


----------



## Madbox (Oct 14, 2020)

Meh. Well, I guess this won't be eating into any sales of the M5 Mark II. If they don't release that soon, I guess we can all assume the M line is dead.


----------



## tataylino (Oct 14, 2020)

It just makes the M50 I a better value when the M50 II is available.
I seems we will be seeing the M5 II instead


----------



## vxcalais (Oct 14, 2020)

canonmike said:


> Somehow, I thought it was silver??



Your correct. Theres a white body option.


----------



## vxcalais (Oct 14, 2020)

mikedidi46 said:


> I am disappointed because for the most part it doesn't do anything for me, who owns an M50. This should have been an update not a new model, very misleading to the public. I will save my money and use my current model, for photo's it's perfect.



It's interesting that many said the same thing when the M6ii came out. Maybe people need to face the facts that the original M50 was just an excellent camera for its time and to some extent still is.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 14, 2020)

vxcalais said:


> It's interesting that many said the same thing when the M6ii came out. Maybe people need to face the facts that the original M50 was just an excellent camera for its time and to some extent still is.



Really? I got the impression the M6ii was a huge improvement over the old M6. That new sensor, if nothing else.


----------



## Cat_Interceptor (Oct 14, 2020)

vxcalais said:


> It's interesting that many said the same thing when the M6ii came out. Maybe people need to face the facts that the original M50 was just an excellent camera for its time and to some extent still is.




No one said this. The M6II was a massive upgrade over any other M series camera


----------



## Skux (Oct 15, 2020)

This is a new low, even for Canon. It's like they couldn't even be bothered lifting the Cripple Hammer to hit new hardware so they just rereleased the exact same camera.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 15, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> No. That’s not how Canon rolls. This is not meant to be an upgrade for existing M50 users. Maybe for M100 users. But primarily this is just meant to new users who previously would have bought the M50.



Precisely this!


----------



## Czardoom (Oct 15, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> At least Canon kept the price the same.
> I was not expecting much at this price point but I was expecting them to remove the crop and have phase detect dual pixel autofocus in 4K.



Canon did not keep the price the same. The original M50 sold for $779. This one is $180 cheaper. ($200 cheaper with the kit lens) And yet CR gear-heads expected all sort of high-level improvements.

It's an entry level camera. Is that too hard to understand for gear-heads? The target market cares about a cheap camera, easy to use for stills and simple video. Small and light. A couple lenses that cover from wide to moderate telephoto, yet keep the small and light form factor. That's what they want and that's what Canon gives them.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Oct 15, 2020)

Would have been something to upgrade the current m50 for me if it had good autofocus in 4k....would have been nice to have since the m50 is great on the gimbal and then I could have 4k across all cameras. Probably good since I really shouldn't spend any more money for a while after picking up the R5.


----------



## SnowMiku (Oct 15, 2020)

I'll wait for a possible M5 mkII or maybe even an RF crop, but the M5 mkII will need to have a vari-angle flip screen instead of the tilt screen. I'm not a fan of the M6 mkII external viewfinder.


----------



## ritholtz (Oct 15, 2020)

Canon spent all the time and energy on R5 and R6.


----------



## freddobonanza (Oct 15, 2020)

For a moment I thought I'd be trading my M6 Mark II. Mildly disappointed not to be, alas I can understand the reasoning behind the latest update given the M50 is a lower entry camera than the M6. Bring on the R6 Mark II...


----------



## Joules (Oct 15, 2020)

It is interesting that somehow all of a sudden a noticeable improvement in AF is considered a minor update. The day of the DSLR already seem to faint in the memories of forum participants. This is nothing like the 650D to 700D move, which really was disappointing. We're getting actual video features.

How often did Canon put a new AF sensor on a new model? Even today, some STILL use the ancient 9 dot diamond that isn't even all cross type. And here they are putting in an actual improvement and it gets glossed over.



Czardoom said:


> Canon did not keep the price the same. The original M50 sold for $779. This one is $180 cheaper. ($200 cheaper with the kit lens) And yet CR gear-heads expected all sort of high-level improvements.


Thanks for reminding us. I was wondering about the price, as I had also remembered the M50 originally being 700-ish and just becoming a greater value over time due to lowering the price. That they actually cut the price this heavily over the original launch while doing some appreciable updates to the AF seems like a really nice move.


----------



## slclick (Oct 15, 2020)

ritholtz said:


> Canon spent all the time and energy on R5 and R6.



Yes, the kids in the mail room took the reins on this one.


----------



## Roby Davis (Oct 15, 2020)

nchoh said:


> A whole lot of people complaining that the base model isn't a Ferrari? Hmmm...



I dont think that's accurate. I made the mistake of selling my m50 assuming Canon would use the same upgrade logic they used for the m6 > m6MKII. I'm not looking for an r5 for the cost of a m50, in fact I'm ok with spending more for the m50 if given the right upgrade. 

I want 
1. Smallish camera body (m50 is a perfect frame)
2. Uncropped 4k (m6 MKii is perfect)
3. Decent built in viewfinder (m50 is perfect)
4. Flip out screen (m50 is perfect) 
5. Clean HDMI (m50 MKII delivered)

I dont need but will take it... 
LOG \ RAW
IBIS
4k 60


----------



## nchoh (Oct 15, 2020)

Roby Davis said:


> I dont think that's accurate. I made the mistake of selling my m50 assuming Canon would use the same upgrade logic they used for the m6 > m6MKII. I'm not looking for an r5 for the cost of a m50, in fact I'm ok with spending more for the m50 if given the right upgrade.
> 
> I want
> 1. Smallish camera body (m50 is a perfect frame)
> ...



So you are willing to pay Ferrari bucks for a Ferrari?


----------



## slclick (Oct 15, 2020)

Consensus is most of us want the M5 Mkll? I had one, I enjoyed it but could list 10 things about it that needed improvement (mainly the Powershot menu system) I always had a feeling the Mk ll would be special, unfortunately it's possibly never coming.


----------



## Psamathe (Oct 15, 2020)

My interest is really for a high-end M series with built-in viewfinder and 32+MP (ideal ...) and this is clearly not it.

But what would have been nice would have been some "warm words" from Canon about their investment in the M-series, how it's a long term platform, here to stay. But I had a look on their web site and not even an announcement about this camera. And hopefully a high end model announced before too much longer (but we all have ideals and hopes and have to compromise)

Ian


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 15, 2020)

*yawn*


----------



## Rocky (Oct 15, 2020)

nchoh said:


> So you are willing to pay Ferrari bucks for a Ferrari?


I want a Ferrari with the price of Fiat. Fiat used to own 90% of Ferrari anyway.


----------



## photographer (Oct 16, 2020)

Chaz320 said:


> Is it me or does canon hate unlimited record time?




In 2006, the European Union created a law that added an import duty of 5-12% to any video camera. What determined whether a camera was a video camera? In short, the ability to record longer than 30 minutes. Thus, companies like Canon and Nikon decided to cap their video clip lengths, preventing their enthusiast and prosumer cameras from being considered video cameras.


----------



## Chaz320 (Oct 16, 2020)

photographer said:


> In 2006, the European Union created a law that added an import duty of 5-12% to any video camera. What determined whether a camera was a video camera? In short, the ability to record longer than 30 minutes. Thus, companies like Canon and Nikon decided to cap their video clip lengths, preventing their enthusiast and prosumer cameras from being considered video cameras.



So why does Sony do it?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 16, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Well, tell me one Canon camera with unlimited recording time outside the cinema line. Even their super expensive R5 has the stupid 30 minute recording limit


Their professional and consumer camcorder line.
I am not sure why people think the only video cameras that Canon makes are cinema cameras.


----------



## David_E (Oct 16, 2020)

Vertical video shooting: for those with severe head trauma, including having their eyes one atop the other.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 16, 2020)

Vertical Video is for the smart phone. It is easier to hold the phone vertically and watch the video and still have a full screeen video.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 16, 2020)

Rocky said:


> Vertical Video is for the smart phone. It is easier to hold the phone vertically and watch the video and still have a full screeen video.



It's for people too ignorant to turn their phone before videoing.

Edit: That being said, there are RARE occasions where it's appropriate to video in portrait mode, but you will pay the price if you try to post it for playback including on those sites that feel they have to put those annoying "space filling" dimmed images of your video on either side.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 16, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It's for people too ignorant to turn their phone before videoing.
> 
> Edit: That being said, there are RARE occasions where it's appropriate to video in portrait mode, but you will pay the price if you try to post it for playback including on those sites that feel they have to put those annoying "space filling" dimmed images of your video on either side.


I do not like vertical video either. But you will be surprised to see how many vertcal video are in the Asia video sites, including TV series.


----------



## dwarven (Oct 16, 2020)

Psamathe said:


> My interest is really for a high-end M series with built-in viewfinder and 32+MP (ideal ...) and this is clearly not it.
> 
> But what would have been nice would have been some "warm words" from Canon about their investment in the M-series, how it's a long term platform, here to stay. But I had a look on their web site and not even an announcement about this camera. And hopefully a high end model announced before too much longer (but we all have ideals and hopes and have to compromise)
> 
> Ian



It all depends on how well the new M50 sells. If it tanks, then the M mount is likely going to go away. I thought they were going to keep it around, but with no new lens announcements, and such a minimal update on the M50, it looks like Canon is probably looking to phase it out.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 16, 2020)

dwarven said:


> It all depends on how well the new M50 sells. If it tanks, then the M mount is likely going to go away. I thought they were going to keep it around, but with no new lens announcements, and such a minimal update on the M50, it looks like Canon is probably looking to phase it out.



Or possibly, this is a trial balloon. If it does well, then they think continued support and maybe even development of the M series might be worthwhile.

But that's really just the flip side of your speculation.


----------



## Joules (Oct 16, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It's for people too ignorant to turn their phone before videoing.
> 
> Edit: That being said, there are RARE occasions where it's appropriate to video in portrait mode, but you will pay the price if you try to post it for playback including on those sites that feel they have to put those annoying "space filling" dimmed images of your video on either side.


To be honest, I do not like looking at vertical video on a desktop monitor (My main way of using the internet). But the few times that I did record video on my smartphone, I did it in vertical. It simply is the way orientation that smartphones are meant to be operated in, from an ergonomic point of view. And since I'm using my smartphone for the video, it sure as hell isn't amazing quality that I'm getting, so I may at least be comfortable doing it.

In the same sense, it makes sense to shoot vertical if you are certain that your content is going to be consumed on a smartphone. So adding it to the M50 seems like a good idea considering the target demographic.

To ramble on a bit: One of the times I was taking such a video with my smartphone, I was on Gran Canaria, sitting in a bus that was driving me down from the mountains. The clouds had begun to creep down the mountain, making hthe ride down the serpentines fairly impressive, so it was quite a ride for someone coming from the flat, flat region of northern Germany. So in the moment I felt the tour was worth documenting and propped up my phone vertically against the window, supporting it in my hand. Basically doing it as lazily as possible, since I was exhausted by the day of hiking. Shortly after, I heard an elderly fellow who was sitting directly behind me tell his wife how he would never even consider filming vertically, since obviously TVs aren't vertical. He wasn't to charming in expressing that, essentially going on about "the youth of today" (I'm in my mid 20s) in a cliché tone. He did all this in German, so I understood him perfectly well. I don't know if he just didn't care if he came across as rude or wasn't able to consider that I may understand him perfectly well


----------



## dwarven (Oct 16, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Or possibly, this is a trial balloon. If it does well, then they think continued support and maybe even development of the M series might be worthwhile.



Yes, that's what I said:



> It all depends on how well the new M50 sells.


----------



## Psamathe (Oct 17, 2020)

dwarven said:


> It all depends on how well the new M50 sells.....


It will be interesting to see. I suspect it wont have massive uptake (still nothing about it on Canon's UK website main page, not a "show stopper" upgrade). My guess is that anybody who was going to get an M50 anyway will maybe wait (if their need is not urgent) and get the Mk II instead but unlikely to draw many new customers. But I claim no expertise - personal opinion only.

I see one of it's strengths as a travel camera and not many people travelling at the moment so maybe a reasonable portion of the market is not buying anything at the moment. But I believe things will change longer term so it would be a shame for a line to be discontinued because part of its market went "on hold" for a time.

Ian


----------



## slclick (Oct 17, 2020)

dwarven said:


> It all depends on how well the new M50 sells. If it tanks, then the M mount is likely going to go away. I thought they were going to keep it around, but with no new lens announcements, and such a minimal update on the M50, it looks like Canon is probably looking to phase it out.


You might want to check sales figures....the M is a cash cow, esp when compared to the RF line.


----------



## dwarven (Oct 17, 2020)

slclick said:


> You might want to check sales figures....the M is a cash cow, esp when compared to the RF line.



I said the new M50. We'll see how well people receive such an incremental update.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 17, 2020)

dwarven said:


> I said the new M50. We'll see how well people receive such an incremental update.



The typical M50 buyer walks into the store and buys "a camera" and is unlikely to be aware this is a new model.

I doubt a current owner is going to bother to sell and upgrade.

And Canon surely has already taken that into account. They're expecting to sell these to new buyers, just like most M50s-without-mark-number in the past, but I don't think they're expecting the existing user base to try to convert and give them a huge spike in sales.


----------



## slclick (Oct 17, 2020)

dwarven said:


> I said the new M50. We'll see how well people receive such an incremental update.


Oh I read that correctly, no need to school marm me, my take on their profits is the line is rock solid, one dud model or whatnot.


----------



## slclick (Oct 17, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The typical M50 buyer walks into the store and buys "a camera" and is unlikely to be aware this is a new model.
> 
> I doubt a current owner is going to bother to sell and upgrade.
> 
> And Canon surely has already taken that into account. They're expecting to sell these to new buyers, just like most M50s-without-mark-number in the past, but I don't think they're expecting the existing user base to try to convert and give them a huge spike in sales.


Furthermore, (agree with your comment btw) expecting the M series to be part of a users logical upgrade to FF(re: RF) somewhat silly, imho. Canon knows fully well how a larger segment of their buyers stays in an ecosystem than moves up, not 'then' moves up. These days, if you're heading towards the big leagues, you start somewhat large from the gitgo and buy bigger. i.e. Rebels were only a gateway drug for less than 1% of shooters. The CR crowd is atypical and a tiny minority.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 17, 2020)

Joules said:


> In the same sense, it makes sense to shoot vertical if you are certain that your content is going to be consumed on a smartphone. So adding it to the M50 seems like a good idea considering the target demographic.



I look at things on the phone in horizontal orientation quite frequently. Rotating the phone 90º is not that monumental an effort. Besides a lifetime of seeing movies and TV, the experience of having two eyes arranged horizontally makes that seem more intuitive.


----------



## dwarven (Oct 17, 2020)

slclick said:


> Oh I read that correctly, no need to school marm me, my take on their profits is the line is rock solid, one dud model or whatnot.



Dud or not, they don't seem to have any interest in further developing the M mount. No new lenses, or any on the horizon that anyone can see. A new body with some firmware updates. They're floating this camera to see if it gets the same sales as its predecessor. Canon knows it probably won't, but the improvements it has likely didn't cost much in R&D, so why not. It would be better for everyone if they make an RF-S line of cameras. Canon gets to further streamline its manufacturing process, and we don't have to worry about investing in an entirely different mount if we want an APS-C mirrorless camera.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 18, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The typical M50 buyer walks into the store and buys "a camera" and is unlikely to be aware this is a new model.
> 
> I doubt a current owner is going to bother to sell and upgrade.
> 
> And Canon surely has already taken that into account. They're expecting to sell these to new buyers, just like most M50s-without-mark-number in the past, but I don't think they're expecting the existing user base to try to convert and give them a huge spike in sales.


I believe all of that is true but there are a lot of disappointed people hoping to upgrade.
The question is if Canon will provide a camera for those people to upgrade to at a price that interests them.


----------



## Joules (Oct 18, 2020)

stevelee said:


> I look at things on the phone in horizontal orientation quite frequently. Rotating the phone 90º is not that monumental an effort. Besides a lifetime of seeing movies and TV, the experience of having two eyes arranged horizontally makes that seem more intuitive.


I am not saying that rotating is too much of an effort. Just that at least with my hands and my smartphone, vertical orientation is simpler to maintain over longer periods. To type in horizontal orientation for example, I would need both hands, while I can do it with one in vertical.

I simply don't see vertical video as the hellspawn that some may describe it. I rotate my phone accordingly when viewing images in horizontal or vertical format, so that the fill up the whole screen. Why not do the same with video? If you know how your content is consumed, and Canon gives you a new option to tailor it more specifically to that platform, I think it is just fine to take advantage of that.

There's a place and a time. That's all I'm saying. I also can see how your point of a lifetime of watching stuff in horizontal is why I originally wrote demographic, and not market segment. When your main way of interacting with media doesn't even have the option of rotation (TV, Laptop) or requires a decent amount of effort (PC monitor), it makes much more sense to settle on one orientation.

But Canon can't afford to enforce 'the right way' when a part of the market simply uses devices with different characteristics that influence the way content is consumed.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 18, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I believe all of that is true but there are a lot of disappointed people hoping to upgrade.
> The question is if Canon will provide a camera for those people to upgrade to at a price that interests them.


There are also a lot of disappointed people waiting for an M5 upgrade to M6 mkll specs. The M6 has been out for over a year and still nothing. I have a difficult time understanding Canon's strategy here. And now back to discussing the M50 and how to hold a camera...


----------



## Psamathe (Oct 18, 2020)

brad-man said:


> There are also a lot of disappointed people waiting for an M5 upgrade to M6 mkll specs. The M6 has been out for over a year and still nothing ...


In same respects that is the position I'm in. Ideal is a EVF (as part of camera rather than clip-on), more pixels (for flexibility when cropping; though 32 would be OK). That the higher-end update was not released now is not a massive issue as much as my being unsure about Canon's commitment to the M-series.

If I could go travelling tomorrow I'd opt for the M6 II (with a clip-on viewfinder) but I can't head off right now so I'm happy to wait in the hope Canon will have further announcements and some warm words about their commitment to the M-mount.

I don't interpret the M50 II as a commitment as (with no knowledge of development timescales, etc.) I guess it was in the pipeline anyway so release/production was not big cost so a bit of a no-brainer and would allow any decision to be delayed a bit (and avoid any M50 reviews "in need of an update" or "has now lagged behind ..."

Ian


----------



## _AmatuerSnaps_ (Oct 21, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Canon did not keep the price the same. The original M50 sold for $779. This one is $180 cheaper. ($200 cheaper with the kit lens) And yet CR gear-heads expected all sort of high-level improvements.
> 
> It's an entry level camera. Is that too hard to understand for gear-heads? The target market cares about a cheap camera, easy to use for stills and simple video. Small and light. A couple lenses that cover from wide to moderate telephoto, yet keep the small and light form factor. That's what they want and that's what Canon gives them.




This reply misses the point for me.

M200 is entry level, the M50 is the next step up. In Canons own words its a _premium _entry level 

We can't say for certain but it looks like the MKii is the same camera. By that I mean it is potentially the _same_ camera. We already know it uses the same sensor and the same Digic processor. Yes it may be cheaper than the original M50 (although those prices don't tally with what I remember in the UK) but how is that a plus point? The technology is two years old, it certainly should be cheaper!

Yes people may been caught dreaming about the rumoured specs, but this Mkii just looks like a firmware update and a rebadge.

That, to me, isn't good enough.

I would be very interested to see a teardown of this "new" camera to see if my assumptions are correct.

I would also be *very *interested in someone with far more technical skills than me get their hands on the firmware the Mkii runs on (or a modified version) and tests it on the M50 Mki.


----------



## Joules (Oct 22, 2020)

_AmatuerSnaps_ said:


> That, to me, isn't good enough.


And that, to Canon, doesn't matter. Canon knows what market they are selling this for, and they think for said market it is enough to improve some aspects and maintain the price point.


----------



## IR-Photo-Tours (Oct 22, 2020)

Wow I have to say I am shocked that a Canon eos M50 mkII is no different other than a couple of tweaks to the mki, I had to do a video on my youtube channel "Ir Photo Tours" to explain why.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 22, 2020)

M50 II is not an upgrade from M50. It is just a newer model. It almost like the XXXD ( Rebel series) . The newer model is just a slight improvement of the previous one, not an upgrade. To upgrade, we have to move from XXXD to XXD. A real upgrade for M50 user will be M5 II ( if it ever comes). or M6 II. The mission of M5 II is to get the XXXD user into the mirrorless. It is a $600 body only, $700 with a kit lens.


----------



## vxcalais (Oct 24, 2020)

Cat_Interceptor said:


> No one said this. The M6II was a massive upgrade over any other M series camera



The "I'm not upgrading to the M6ii from M50" comments were numerous online. Offcourse its an upgrade. I have an M6ii after using a a6000 and previous Sony models.


----------



## vxcalais (Oct 24, 2020)

ashmadux said:


> What if the upgrades were really the m6 mkiii?
> 
> Because this aint making it at all. Better AF is always good but no ibis...GTFOH



Canon always stated the M6ii was the flagship. So they kept their word about something. The scaled down IBIS in the A7c and new Fuji have not proven worthit in early online reviews so far.


----------



## dlee13 (Apr 22, 2021)

I had the M5 since launch and it was amazing back then compared to my 6D but after owning the A7 III then the Canon R6, I couldn’t deal with the AF any more.

I got the M50 Mark II just over a week ago and I actually really like it. I do kinda miss the extra dials of the M5 and it did feel a bit more solid, but I wouldn’t trade those for the fully articulating screen and significantly better AF.


----------

